# Not another one



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I know there's a lot of "What's your favorite Cigar" and similar threads out there so I'm gonna do another one. But this one is slightly different. Its not just a list your top 10 smokes thread, it deals with why you enjoy them. I saw something similar somewhere else and thought it was a good idea as you really learn why people dig certain cigars.

So here's the deal. List your top 5 regular production cigars and a brief dissertation on why you enjoy them. Let's keep this from being just a list thread and more of a round-table type discussion on the goods and bads of certain vitola's.

Here's some of my faves in no particular order:

*H.Upmann Sir Winston* - I've enjoyed these a lot lately. For me they are very consistent and one of my fave regular production smokes, the flavor profile is really what does it for me. Throughout the many I've smoked from various years they all retain that vintage Upmann Flavor that I like so much. To me, its the closest recent production cigar that tastes similar to the cigars of the old Cubatobacco days. Vintage style tobacco flavor that with a little age (5-7 years) takes on a nice rich leather flavor. Its good. I've only experienced that with vintage stock stuff before and the little reminder of what they taste like from the Sir Winnie's always puts me in a good mood.

*Montecristo Especial No 1* - Probably my absolute favorite cigar still in production. I just can't get over the flavor of these. Absolutely exquisite. I've even had non-Monte fans comment on how good these are. A great smoke with a refined flavor. The best of all Monte's IMO. The smoke is longer and thinner RG than most so it does require some restraint to fully enjoy it. The flavor is reminiscent of dark cocoa and wood style flavors. To me these are so rich in flavor that its like drinking a really expensive liquor. The experience is calming. With some age these start really getting good and the flavors get a little more pronounced. IMO, when young the flavors are more muted, they're good just not as prevalent as when aged. When you find them vintage age they are unbeatable. Just plain nummy. My advice, buy a few boxes now and let them sit a long while and in the end you will be greatly rewarded.

*Cohiba Lancero's* - I'm not normally a Cohiba whore as I've had some lackluster smokes from the line. However, the Lancero is not among them. The best Cohiba IMO, the flavors are classic Cohiba creamy floral but in one of my favorite sizes. As with the Monte Especial No 1's, these require some patience when smoking but the payoff is huge. I find these to have great complexity for a thinner RG cigar. Most start off grassy and "twangy" for lack of a better term. Then they move to floral notes and very subtle sweetness. Good stuff and by the end the floral flavors are mixing with a creamyness and they are just outstanding. Worth the high price IMO and a cigar that I don't mind saving up for. Yes there are many good cigars in this format for far less but IMO they are nowhere close to the Lancero. They are very tasty young and with age they are worth more than you paid. Haven't had any really old ones but I'm assuming with the progression they make in a short amount of time they would be very very good.

*Partagas Lusitanias* - What can I say about these that haven't already been said? I always love watching someone who's never tried a Lusi smoke one for the first time. It truly is a fun experience, they get this dazed look and they just sit there for 2+ hours very quiet and happy with the stupidest looking grin on their faces. I've personally witnessed this with at least 4 BOTL's and it never ceases to amaze me the affect it has on people. Excellent flavors that don't "change" so much as "morph" into variations of the same flavor throughout the cigar. A fun experience and one that's worth the 2.5 hours or more of smoking. However near the end of the cigar is where it gets good. The Money-Shot if you will  The spice picks up and starts bombarding your tongue with strong spicy flavor that will floor you if you're not ready for it. These are true tongue twisters IMO, full flavored with a kick that would make Raney's mother cry. Excellent with aged and pretty ok young. IMO needs at least a few years to be smokeable. Just me though.

*Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro* - I had a hard time picking which smoke would round out my top 5 as there are so many out there that I enjoy. However one brand I think that is often overlooked is Vegas Robaina. Yeah everyone knows the big brands (Cohiba,Party,Monte,etc) but sometimes the best smokes come out of the lesser known brands (VR,SLR's,Cuaba). The VR DA is no exception. A formidable contender with the Upmann brand for refined taste and a more traditional approach to tobacco flavor. The VR DA is one cigar that won't let you down. The flavor is earthy and smooth while not being too rich. The flavor does a little dance midway through with me intertwining some spice in there with some wood flavors. Very good. To me what really makes this cigar though is the finish. The VR DA has a long finish and a pleasing aftertaste that stays with you throughout the day. Its a medium bodied smoke and some of the flavors are more subtle and in the background but its a cigar that relaxes you and makes you pay more attention to the "background" flavors rather than the more obvious taste.

Well there's my little slice of info for ya. Feel free to add your opinion on the smokes listed above or add you own. Have fun with with it!

XXX


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thx for the info on those smokes XXX, I had been planning on ordering some party lusis to try in the near future. Ive heard great things about it as one of the best long smoking habanos. Now you have given me names of a few other to check out. Thanks again bro.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No problem Mbraud, I think you'll enjoy the Lusi's. Just make sure you have someone there to witness the look on your face while you're smoking it. Its entertaining as hell LOL

IMO, the Party Lusi is an experience within the Partagas Line. You have to try 'em and when you do you'll love 'em. The funny thing is though, that I don't think they're the best cigar in the line, yet they make the top 5 because of their size. I smoke more of them than I do of the Party 898 which I believe is superior to the Lusi in both flavor and complexity. So when you get a chance give the 898 a try as well. You have to really appreciate the flavors in the 898 and they are definitely more refined. 

Its odd, to me anyway, that while I enjoy the 898 more I smoke the Lusi's more often. I guess its not only flavor and taste that make up my mind on a cigar, its also the size and shape of the cigar as well. But definitely give both of those a try as well as try out the SLR line. Another under-appreciated cigar that deserves more acclaim than it gets.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The top 4 are on my top 10. Unfortunately, the Sir Winstons I have smoked in the last year have all been tight, but in general over time they are quite excellent and I wish I could smoke more. Any Upmann is churchill is good. Lusitania is one of my all time fav's as well as Lancero. I would the change Monte A instead of Especial and LGC No. 2 instead of VR, but I have only had one Don, so maybe you're right on that one then?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've only had a handful of Monte A's and while all of them were very good none were outstanding enough to make it to my top 5. Still a very good smoke though. Same with the LGC's. Good choices.

To me, you really have to take time to appreciate the VR DA, its not an acquired taste or anything but you really have to appreciate the VR line to get into the DA's.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> *Montecristo Especial No 1* - Probably my absolute favorite cigar still in production. I just can't get over the flavor of these. Absolutely exquisite. I've even had non-Monte fans comment on how good these are. A great smoke with a refined flavor. The best of all Monte's IMO. The smoke is longer and thinner RG than most so it does require some restraint to fully enjoy it. The flavor is reminiscent of dark cocoa and wood style flavors. To me these are so rich in flavor that its like drinking a really expensive liquor. The experience is calming. With some age these start really getting good and the flavors get a little more pronounced. IMO, when young the flavors are more muted, they're good just not as prevalent as when aged. When you find them vintage age they are unbeatable. Just plain nummy. My advice, buy a few boxes now and let them sit a long while and in the end you will be greatly rewarded.
> 
> XXX


so what you are trying to say, is that the boxes of 98 and 99 monte especials #1 that i have sitting in my cabinet, are going to be BETTER then the box of 98 especials #2, that i just opened and smoked?

thats good news! b/c the monte esp #2, rocked! how could it get better?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> To me, you really have to take time to appreciate the VR DA, its not an acquired taste or anything but you really have to appreciate the VR line to get into the DA's.


I'm a big VR fan as well Dustin. While I have not had either yet, I have one (1) VR DA and one (1) Lusi *gasp*. Both have a few years on them though, so I'm sure I will enjoy the hell out of both of them when I light them up soon! :w

You mentioned SLR which is my 2nd favorite brand after RA. You said you wanted to try some...do you have any? The Serie A is my favorite of the line. Got a box of 02s and a few 03s that I just love right now.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> so what you are trying to say, is that the boxes of 98 and 99 monte especials #1 that i have sitting in my cabinet, are going to be BETTER then the box of 98 especials #2, that i just opened and smoked?
> 
> thats good news! b/c the monte esp #2, rocked! how could it get better?


IMO...... yes!

I very much enjoy the Especial No 2's but I believe because of the difference in size the Especial No 1's will age better and have a more focused flavor. I've had discussions with some of the BOTL's about this and everyone has their own take on it but to me the answer is yes.

98 was an excellent year for the Especial No 1's. Great flavor and the last ones I had (a month or two ago) were really coming along and outperforming some other smokes from the same year. You'll be good to go in a couple more years. Believe me, they get better


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> I'm a big VR fan as well Dustin. While I have not had either yet, I have one (1) VR DA and one (1) Lusi *gasp*. Both have a few years on them though, so I'm sure I will enjoy the hell out of both of them when I light them up soon! :w
> 
> You mentioned SLR which is my 2nd favorite brand after RA. You said you wanted to try some...do you have any? The Serie A is my favorite of the line. Got a box of 02s and a few 03s that I just love right now.
> 
> Thanks for the post!


Cool, actually I was saying that Mbraud should try the SLR line... good stuff. And no right now my selection of smokes is limited to those I have received from generous BOTL's..... LOL, my collection unfortunately HERF'd without me being there :r

The series A is good but IMO the SLR Churchill really shines as well as the PC. So much flavor in the SLR PC's its unreal. Enjoy that VRDA and Party Lusi... both great smokes.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I know there's a lot of "What's your favorite Cigar" and similar threads out there so I'm gonna do another one. But this one is slightly different. Its not just a list your top 10 smokes thread, it deals with why you enjoy them. I saw something similar somewhere else and thought it was a good idea as you really learn why people dig certain cigars.
> 
> So here's the deal. List your top 5 regular production cigars and a brief dissertation on why you enjoy them. Let's keep this from being just a list thread and more of a round-table type discussion on the goods and bads of certain vitola's.
> 
> ...


Dustin it's scary how similar our tastes are. I've found over the last 10 years or so of smoking Cubans my top 5 changes a lot. Right now I would have to say:

1.) Punch D.C's. Big, spicy Punch taste and a wonderful aroma. These beat my old favorite Lucis hands down when they are on. (cab selection with 5 years min. age)

2.)CoRo's. A cigars that needs a minimum 5 years to show it's flavor IMO. My 97's are just delicious.

3.)Cohiba Lanceros. Another one that really turns on with 5+ years. My 01's are fantastic.

4.)H.Upmann Monarcas and Connosiuers from 1998. I really have become fond of the toasty tobacco taste these mature Upmanns have. The Sir Winstons are even a bit better (more complex) but are also more expensive and harder to find with age.

5.)SLR Serie A's. (cab selection, 5 years min. age)

Ask me this question next week and I may give another answer.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The series A is good but IMO the SLR Churchill really shines as well as the PC. So much flavor in the SLR PC's its unreal. Enjoy that VRDA and Party Lusi... both great smokes.


Hmmm...one of my aged vendors has some 98 SLR PCs in stock that have been calling my name. I think you just pushed me over the edge! I don't know whether to say thanks or :fu !

I know the big bald guy who sent you your humi loves the SLR PCs too, so here's to hoping I will as well.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Dustin it's scary how similar our tastes are.


That's because I learn much from guys like you. My tastes are just an extension of what I've been exposed to and how I think my palatte has matured because of it. I'm basically just a product of my experiences..... LOL



FRED said:


> I've found over the last 10 years or so of smoking Cubans my top 5 changes a lot. Right now I would have to say:
> 
> 1.) Punch D.C's. Big, spicy Punch taste and a wonderful aroma. These beat my old favorite Lucis hands down when they are on. (cab selection with 5 years min. age)
> 
> ...


Great selections Fred!!! I have to agree that the Punch DC's that I've sampled have been just tremendous. The Upmann Sir Winston's are harder to find with age its true, and while they're more expensive, I definitely think that the flavor justifies the price.

Mmmm.... CoRo's when ON are excellent. Those Upmann Conn's you sent me a few months ago really changed my mind on these as well. Before I just looked at them as a low end Upmann but after tasting them with age I have to say that they are a great value and something I enjoy smoking, specially for the price.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> 98 was an excellent year for the Especial No 1's. Great flavor and the last ones I had (a month or two ago) were really coming along and outperforming some other smokes from the same year.


Was looking at some Especials from 98's today and passed on them. Schucks... Went with two boxes of Punch Churchills from 98 instead. Maybe next week then?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Alright here goes (in no particular order)....

1. Juan Lopez No.1: Corona gordas are my absolute favorite size, more will follow in this list. This a top 5 smoke for me - but I am basing it on one year in particular '03, mainly because this is the only year I have had them from. Love these...smooth and creamy, but with a flavor that I haven't seemed to locate in any other habano. Nice medium smoke that I love to smoke at the Irish pub with some Boddingtons. This list could cost me money, just realizing I only have about 5 of these left.

2. Upmann Mag 46 - Another corona gorda, this one I rate very highly from '01. Again great flavors with woodiness being the predominant for me. As you can see I really don't gravitate to one flavor in particular, just love the variety and some of these really just hit me.

3. El Rey Choix Supreme - Have had some from '03 and '05...I need to work on getting some of these aged over 5 years. Great flavor packed smoke in my opinion, with a nice floral and honey aroma. Afternoons in the hammock on a nice day, can't be beat.

4. Punch RS 11 - Don't know how else to describe this but that "Punchy" kinda fruity flavor. I may not be able to put my finger exactly on the flavor but that is pretty much what draws me to this brand. Have had some from '02 through '04 and have loved them all. Gonna grab a couple of boxes of these and put them down for the long haul.

5. Bolivar PC - One of my first boxes of cubans and one of my favorites. Great balance of earth and bean flavors (vanilla, coffee, chocolate) - have smoked through a couple boxes of '03s and it is time for me to just get these in cabs. One of my favorites for walking the dog.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

In no particular order as they change frequently:

*Saint Luis Rey Serie A*
I just love this vitola, this brand, this cigar. Split a box from 02 and have a few 03 singles now that are just smoking superb -- really prime condition IMO. Great construction, lovely aroma, sweet yet medium flavor, yum.​
*Bolivar Petite Corona*
As if this cigar needs more comments, it is my "go to" smoke and one of my all-time favs. So consistant, lots of that in your face Bolivar flavor packed in a little PC frame. A great mid-afternoon smoke.​
*Ramon Allones Specially Selected*
My favorite cigar from my favorite brand. Love this vitola as well. RASS was actually my first Habano and I'll never forget it! Wish I could nab some witha little age on them, but I haven't been able to find some older than 05 yet. Currently have a box aging and I can't wait till they are ready.​
Other favs: HdM Petite Robusto, VR Familiar, ERDM Choix.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Moses, still a good choice but yes definitely pick some up next week  You'll thank me later lol

Jgros, again thank you for your package bro. Very generous of you, I'll post pics later man. Good choices in your list though. JL's are very good but have been hit or miss with me lately. I too enjoy their mild pleasing flavor and the aroma they give off is intoxicating but within the last 6 months or so I've had some that have been less than stellar. However I concur with you in that the 03's are excellent. Let me know when you try some of 04's as I think they will age better than the 03's. Its the 05's that I've had bad luck with.

Todd, more excellent choices. I'm also a big fan of the RASS. What types of flavors draw you to the RASS? How would you compare them to other vitola's of the same size? I've had a few from different years and I must say that with 3-4 years on them they are much better than when young. I'm sure that with say 7-8 years on them they'll be heavenly.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Alright here goes (in no particular order)....
> 
> 1. Juan Lopez No.1: 03's
> 3. El Rey Choix Supreme - Have had some from '03 and '05...


I don't give out my JL No1 from 03, too good... Great size cigar.
Just love Choix Supreme. Saw an 3 box that I may pull the trigger on. Just a lovely smoke.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Todd, more excellent choices. I'm also a big fan of the RASS. What types of flavors draw you to the RASS? How would you compare them to other vitola's of the same size? I've had a few from different years and I must say that with 3-4 years on them they are much better than when young. I'm sure that with say 7-8 years on them they'll be heavenly.


Smooth chocolate, dare I say cocoa/coffee and light leather is what I have been getting. Slightly creamy as well, I actually prefer this to the CoRo in the same vitola. You are right on the 3-4 years remark...the one I had from 03 was simply the greatest cigar I have had yet, hands down. Amazing in the 3-5 year range, God only knows what 5+ years will do to these puppies. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm also a big fan of the RASS. What types of flavors draw you to the RASS?


I am particular of RASS that have dark wrappers and I haven't seen a box like that in some time.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

right now my favorite NC by far is the Ashton VSG...i love 'em


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> Alright here goes (in no particular order)....
> 
> 1. Juan Lopez No.1: Corona gordas are my absolute favorite size, more will follow in this list. This a top 5 smoke for me - but I am basing it on one year in particular '03, mainly because this is the only year I have had them from. Love these...smooth and creamy, but with a flavor that I haven't seemed to locate in any other habano. Nice medium smoke that I love to smoke at the Irish pub with some Boddingtons. This list could cost me money, just realizing I only have about 5 of these left.
> 
> ...


I have a box of 01 JL #1's that are fantastic and probably a top 5 cigar. I have another box from the same year that are just pretty good. When these are on they are a very underated cigar for sure!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am particular of RASS that have dark wrappers and I haven't seen a box like that in some time.


I pulled out an AUG 04 cabinet RASS last night to see how they were coming along. Very nice. These have nice light wrappers and perfect draw and burn. Last time I had one about a year ago I think, they weren't very good. Flavors were muddled and muted. Another year and these should be really rockin. I noticed it was a lot spicier than a year ago also.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> Smooth chocolate, dare I say cocoa/coffee and light leather is what I have been getting. Slightly creamy as well, I actually prefer this to the CoRo in the same vitola. You are right on the 3-4 years remark...the one I had from 03 was simply the greatest cigar I have had yet, hands down. Amazing in the 3-5 year range, God only knows what 5+ years will do to these puppies. :dr :dr :dr


I traded for some 99's a while back. They weren't as impressive as I had hoped. I probably should have let them sit in the humi for more than a few days though. Both seemed to not have the best draws.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Another quick little note on a couple cigars that I feel are worth picking up right now (and to help anybody out in case they need to spend more $$$). Right now I highly recommend the Hoyo De Monterrey Du Roi and Du Dauphin.

*HDM Du Roi* - Probably the most well known vitola from the Le Hoyo line and with good reason. This cigar shines both when young and with age. Most regard the HDM line as fairly mild and sweet but sophisticated, however the Le Hoyo section of the line provides the strongest performers out of all of them. Not full bodied mind you but stronger than the rest of the HDM line. The Du Roi delivers where the Epi 2 starts to fail IMO. Now I LOVE the Epi 2 but at some point I just want it to deliver more in less amount of time. Enter the Du Roi. Similar flavors to the Epi 2 but with a little more strength and a little more spice. IMO it delivers more because its smaller and it has to centralize its flavors in order for you to get full satisfaction from this small smoke. So that prevalent Hoyo sweetness with cedar tones but with added spice and volume to make it a very flavorful stick. When young these are wonderful but with age they are just plain spectacular. It makes you want to eat them. Also, when smoking one more than 6 years old be sure and smell the aroma of the lit cigar as the smell is intoxicating. Its like smelling baking cinnamon rolls.... mmmmmm.

*Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Dauphin* - The sleeper of the line. Some would disagree with me but I believe this is the cigar you want if you truly appreciate the HDM flavor. This cigar is both unassuming yet at the same time delivers pillars of smoke while providing intene flavor. These are small sticks but I haven't tasted flavors like this in a smaller stick since the Monte Joyita and I LOVE those things. These aren't that readily available but when you find some, buy them. IMO, these are real sleepers and it takes time to appreciate them but they are some of the best smokes to come out of the HDM line.

XXX


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Another quick little note on a couple cigars that I feel are worth picking up right now (and to help anybody out in case they need to spend more $$$). Right now I highly recommend the Hoyo De Monterrey Du Roi and Du Dauphin.
> 
> *HDM Du Roi* - Probably the most well known vitola from the Le Hoyo line and with good reason. This cigar shines both when young and with age. Most regard the HDM line as fairly mild and sweet but sophisticated, however the Le Hoyo section of the line provides the strongest performers out of all of them. Not full bodied mind you but stronger than the rest of the HDM line. The Du Roi delivers where the Epi 2 starts to fail IMO. Now I LOVE the Epi 2 but at some point I just want it to deliver more in less amount of time. Enter the Du Roi. Similar flavors to the Epi 2 but with a little more strength and a little more spice. IMO it delivers more because its smaller and it has to centralize its flavors in order for you to get full satisfaction from this small smoke. So that prevalent Hoyo sweetness with cedar tones but with added spice and volume to make it a very flavorful stick. When young these are wonderful but with age they are just plain spectacular. It makes you want to eat them. Also, when smoking one more than 6 years old be sure and smell the aroma of the lit cigar as the smell is intoxicating. Its like smelling baking cinnamon rolls.... mmmmmm.
> 
> ...


The Du Roi has always been one of my favorite coronas. I finished a cab of 99's a while back and I need to get some more. I also get some floral notes from the Du Roi. They are about as complex as a corona can be. I don't have a lot of experince with the Du Dauphin. I had a 1993 Du Depute' a while back from DVickery (thanks bro!) and it was very strong. Either these get stronger with age or the pre-94 blend was stronger. This cigar was extremely woody and very spicy throughout. Have not had too many 13 year old cigars with that much spice!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah the Du Roi's are definitely good Fred. I also had a box from 99 and they were spectacular. However, I gave away the last of those at the Las Vegas HERF last July. They were definitely good though. Haven't tasted the floral notes you speak of but it sounds good. 

That 93 Du Depute sounds phenomenal. I've always thought the Le Hoyo smokes were the strongest of the line by far but that much space 13 years into it is awesome.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll post my three favorites... always subject to change.

VR Don alejandro-
This DC is one of my favorite, if not favorite sticks. Smooth, refined tobacco taste with a nice powdery cocoa, caramel finish. Long lasting, slow burning, tangy. Awesome

Boli rc- 
These rank right up there with the DA's for me. Smooth strength. Creamy, tangy, mouth filling goodness. The flavor of this smoke is so intense that it's like some one took a paint brush and laquered it heavily on your tongue. Also a slow burning stick. Love em.

SCDLH el principe- 
Slightly powerful at the begining, calms down in the middle, but still relentless with blasts of that tangy goodness, and very strong cocoa notes, with a great beany/coffee taste as well. Finish is creamy/salty.

see any patterns? haha. by the way... if you guys can suggest any cigars for me to try by these reviews let me know via pm or something.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Moses, still a good choice but yes definitely pick some up next week  You'll thank me later lol
> 
> Jgros, again thank you for your package bro. Very generous of you, I'll post pics later man. Good choices in your list though. JL's are very good but have been hit or miss with me lately. I too enjoy their mild pleasing flavor and the aroma they give off is intoxicating but within the last 6 months or so I've had some that have been less than stellar. However I concur with you in that the 03's are excellent. Let me know when you try some of 04's as I think they will age better than the 03's. Its the 05's that I've had bad luck with.
> 
> Todd, more excellent choices. I'm also a big fan of the RASS. What types of flavors draw you to the RASS? How would you compare them to other vitola's of the same size? I've had a few from different years and I must say that with 3-4 years on them they are much better than when young. I'm sure that with say 7-8 years on them they'll be heavenly.


Thanks for the tip on the '04s will need to get some.

A couple more:

Cohiba Siglo II: Now bear with me because I have limited experience with this cigar (4-5), also the only Cohiba I have any experience with. I absolutely love these and need to be buying lots of boxes of them. Construction and draw have been perfect - which one would expect when paying extra for this PC. I really don't have the experience to pinpoint flavors on this one but for me - complex w/ woody and coffee throughout.

Trini Coloniales: Again limited experience, but some great flavors and the urge to buy multiple boxes. To me, I get spice and coffee flavors. Again great construction from another top dollar brand.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Technically, there's no such cigar as the "Montecristo Especial No 1" -- it's just "Montecristo Especial" -- there is an Especial No.2 though. Yeah, I know, a lot of people call it "Especial No.1" but... it ain't.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx for setting me straight Andrew. I guess I'm just a product of the masses LOL Yeah I have seen it both ways on vendor sites but I shall use the correct term from now on 

Thanx man


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's one for ya... box code OLUL (05/85)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

moki said:


> Here's one for ya... box code OLUL (05/85)


:dr :dr : :dr

Now that's just plain mean.... but thanx


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I also had a box from 99 and they were spectacular. However, I gave away the last of those at the Las Vegas HERF last July. They were definitely good though.


I was one of the lucky ones in Vegas. Dustin, I agree. Spectacular. Your review is right on and the "sweetness" you speak of hit me with a subtle taste of butterscotch. The du Roi are definitely on MY list.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I guess the more I refine my palate the more I appreciate the Le Hoyo Series. Good stuff!

If you get a chance Peter, try the Du Dauphin or the Du Maire as well. Its fun just picking out the differences between all of them. And yes those 99 Du Roi's were exceptional. Glad you enjoyed it bro!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I have a box of 01 JL #1's that are fantastic and probably a top 5 cigar. I have another box from the same year that are just pretty good. When these are on they are a very underated cigar for sure!


Fred, had a JL #1 from '01 last nite while on the phone with the San Diego crew. It was my second one this week. You're right, they are fantastic!!! Excellent flavors and smooth consistent smoke. Draw was a little tight but not overly so.

The more of the JL's I smoke, the more I find I enjoy the #1's over the #2's. Maybe its just me but they are richer than their #2 counterparts. Not too complex IMO, but filled with agreat taste that I don't get bored with.

Maybe we were twins split at birth the way we've been smoking lately. However we were just born on different years LOL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The more of the JL's I smoke, the more I find I enjoy the #1's over the #2's. Maybe its just me but they are richer than their #2 counterparts. Not too complex IMO, but filled with agreat taste that I don't get bored with.


:tpd:

I am sick of robustos in general. So much more going on with the No. 1 over the No. 2. Worth the extra money.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> 98 was an excellent year for the Especial No 1's. Great flavor and the last ones I had (a month or two ago) were really coming along and outperforming some other smokes from the same year. You'll be good to go in a couple more years. Believe me, they get better


 Lovvve the 1998 Monte Especials...savor them. And only smoke them when I'm sure I can set aside time without distractions.

Can anyone comment as to whether 1997 was a comparable year for this stick?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I am sick of robustos in general. So much more going on with the No. 1 over the No. 2. Worth the extra money.


Agreed. I don't think I appreciated them as much before I started smoking more of the #1's compared to the #2's. But after side by side comparison's there really is no contest IMO. I'm not sick of Robusto's per se, but I'm leaning more towards the thin RG sticks as of late. Its paid off as well 

Hoyohio, gotta love them Especial's. I was talking on the phone today with Coppertop about the Especial's. IMO, when you find any Especial's from the mid to late 90's... buy 'em. If you find some from the early 90's, buy all of them. And if you find any from the 80's... well count yourself lucky 

Seriously though, in comparison to the 98's the 97's are just as good but if given the choice between the two I'd buy more of the 98's. Just a newb's :2 but take it for what its worth.

XXX


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I have one 98 Monte Especial gifted to me by joed. You guys are making my mouth water talking about it! It seems like I should save this puppy for a special occasion.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah, just smoke it whenever bud. These are excellent and should be enjoyed whenever you get a chance. Smoke it, and then buy another box for yourself for aging purposes.


XXX


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

whiteboard said:


> Lovvve the 1998 Monte Especials...savor them. And only smoke them when I'm sure I can set aside time without distractions.
> 
> Can anyone comment as to whether 1997 was a comparable year for this stick?


Have smoked more '97's than '98's but to me the '97's win this comparison. Just alittle more flavor and complexity and a true pleasure to smoke.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like those have a nice sheen on them. Most of the ones I've seen lately looked to dry to smoke.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> *HDM Du Roi* - Probably the most well known vitola from the Le Hoyo line and with good reason. This cigar shines both when young and with age. Most regard the HDM line as fairly mild and sweet but sophisticated, however the Le Hoyo section of the line provides the strongest performers out of all of them. Not full bodied mind you but stronger than the rest of the HDM line. The Du Roi delivers where the Epi 2 starts to fail IMO. Now I LOVE the Epi 2 but at some point I just want it to deliver more in less amount of time. Enter the Du Roi. Similar flavors to the Epi 2 but with a little more strength and a little more spice. IMO it delivers more because its smaller and it has to centralize its flavors in order for you to get full satisfaction from this small smoke. So that prevalent Hoyo sweetness with cedar tones but with added spice and volume to make it a very flavorful stick. When young these are wonderful but with age they are just plain spectacular. It makes you want to eat them. Also, when smoking one more than 6 years old be sure and smell the aroma of the lit cigar as the smell is intoxicating. Its like smelling baking cinnamon rolls.... mmmmmm.


SOLD!! :dr :dr The Hoyo Epicure 2 (as seen below) is one of my all time favorites, but sometimes i get one that a little flat in taste, not bad or sour just airey and lifeless, and well said Dustin on'more in less time' Like the Petit Robusto from HDM the Epicure 2 can take a good inch before showing off a little. So thanks, i will be rushing to grab both, especially the Du Roi 

so my list (and any fans of my top 2 let me know what you think, there my cornerstone for a good smoke)

*1. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2* First its a robusto, and i heavily prefer this size. I feel it delivers a great amount of flavor with matching amounts of lush smoke and you can smoke a whole one slowly in 80 minutes but you can also toss half away and be happy (after say 30 minutes) Anyway to me no other ISOM robusto is quite as delicate in delivery, at no point does it overwhelm, and sometimes its amount of smoke is outputs is slim, but in turn it allows for a very cool and raw flavor of tobacco to pass through. This brands name 'Hole of Monterrey' is for the ditch on there farms property, one that is sought after by many tobacco growers because of superior drainage. Perhaps this is why i find there flavor profile throughout the entire line, to be so intriguing and unique.

*1. Romeo Y Julieta Chuchill* I cannot wait for the Short Churchill. Honestly this smoke posesses my unmatched favorite taste ever, period! But its size makes smoking one very difficult. On the bright side when i do sit down with one it is even more appreciated because i cant grab for one like i would my Hoyo Epicure (robbie) or a corona. I feel the 'number 1's' have a cedary, burnt sugar and spice_ful_ness. Not spicey like with bite or peppery, spiceful like herbs from the earth type flavor. There not excactly similar, the RyJ is fuller but they both have a very habano-salty/earth quality to them while showing signs of a very raw sweet wood or sugar taste.

*3. Montecristo Edmundo* The only cigar my wife ever drooled over. It caught her untrained eye with its insane amount of oil on the wrapper and intense color and smell. She had to ask if it was a good one and if 'it was silly to think a cigar is good because its shiney'. Its not silly, its a seasoned observation! This cigar is Montecristo No 2 up just a notch. Classic Monte flavor but this thing spits out mushroom clouds of smoke with a flavor that is simpley havana in a stick. Its oily sheen and attractive aroma add to the experiance. One of the finest habana robustos, and im glad the large ring gauge robbie thing is catching on even in Cuba!

* 4. Ramon Allones Specially Selected* What hasnt been said? Its nutty, woodsy and everything you would look for in a habana. its full in flavor but easy on the stomach, its beautiful to behold and overall i like its uninterrupted puro flavor.

* 5. TTT Trinidad Coloniales* THis spot could have easily been the Hoyo DBL Corona, the RyJ Exhibition 4, the Bolivar RC... many things but i give it to Trinidad because of its change of pace flavor. Habanos, at first can all taste very similar because there all puros. After a while you notice each brands suttle flavor nuances and appreicate there overall approach to creating there lines. with TTT you dont have to look or wait to notice a undeniabley habano flavor yet one thats just off or different from the rest. I alwasy say clay. i dont know why it doesnt taste like it, but there wrappers are similar in color to tera cotta and the smoke output is so dense and thick it looks like you could grab and mold it. There caps, sizes, smell and color set them apart and they didnt try so hard to be different that they lost sight, you get all of there unique attributes plus an amazing flavor and finish.

and a BIG :2!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I love going back and reading threads like this. They make my mouth water:dr 

I've been smoking quite a few Cohiba's lately and the more I do the more I dig their flavor profile. Still loving the Siglo line and I'm trying to convince myself to pull the trigger on a sampler of the Cohiba's from the 10th Anni 1492 Humi.... tempting tempting. 

I've also smoked a few more sticks from the Cohiba Seleccion Reserva series and am amazed at the difference between some of the boxes. Some are underwhelming and others are so yummy that I wish I had more.


XXX


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I am actually quite fond of the new RyJ Short Churchills, hands down the best cigar I have ever smoked (although I haven't smoked a ton, so that doesn't say much). The flavor profile is excellent with lots of twang, and these are only about 4 months old. The construction was flawless, great draw with tons of smoke. Never had the opportunity to try a full length RyJ Churchill, but I recommend the short versions.

XXX - everything you write should be a sticky. Your "Habanos For Beginners" is probably one of the most informative and best threads here on cs. I am a little ashamed that I have never given you a ring gauge boost, so although you don't really need it and it won't boost you that much, here you go.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

After trying many of the cigars on your habanos for beginners post I found many that I like and have started filling my humi. My current favorite smokes are:

1. Cohiba Lanceros- Very rich, creamy, and sweet. The box I picked up was Jun 01, I was amazed that they smoked for over 2hrs, and keeps getting better the whole way.
2. Partagas Lonsdale- 00' Starts nice and spicy, then becomes very earthy, and sweet end the last third. Reminds me of the party short but way better.
3. Juan Lopez #1- A strange and different taste. Lots of wood, found a little chocolate, and coffee. I find these very smooth and a great morning smoke.
4. SLR DC- 05' Needs some age since it still one dimensional, but it has a very vegetable taste, meat, and peanuts. gets more spicy in the end. Dustin I would like to know how this compares to the Churchill?
5. Trinidad Fundadores- 04' Nice medium smoke, rich with flavor changes. I really like the Reyes but found the fundadores a little better.

Now I'm getting ready to make my next purchase and it's a toss-up between Monti especial #1, or a 03' Sir Winston.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Was looking at some Especials from 98's today and passed on them. Schucks... Went with two boxes of Punch Churchills from 98 instead. Maybe next week then?


I only have been lucky enough to have one 98 Punch Churchill(thanks to opusxox), but god what a great cigar!!


----------

